# First M3 moon pic!



## nubu (Apr 27, 2015)

After receiving my m3 mid last week on the weekend I had a first chance to mount it on my 5inch refractor. Turned out quite nice. Fine focusing with good tiltable screen and focus peaking. wifi control also useful. Not so nice: no intervalometer, no pic series like with the m classic.


----------



## dcm (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice!


----------

